# Todays pickup * The motherload--- part two



## silversaddle1 (Feb 21, 2010)

As I am going thru all this stuff, anything interesting will be put before you in this thread.

Take a look at these chips on this little board. As you can see once you crack the lid off there are gold traces inside. I put one of these under my engraving microscope and scratched the gold trace. It would appear there is no copper under the gold. It was gold colored all the way down to the ceramic base. Could this be?

Any idea what the white chips are?

Here is a patent that the chip shows up in. It appears this chip was only used on this machine??
http://www.wikipatents.com/GB-Patent-1391520/optical-character-recognition-system 

Please discuss!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 21, 2010)

#2


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow! I have thousands of chips like that,which the dept of defense gave to us out of a naval destroyer.I never broke any apart because I have so many tons of material here it will take me years to go through it all.......and Im still buying more :roll: 
Johnny


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Well the guy did tell me the machines were built to Mil-Spec standards, so that would make sense! I have seen lots of the smaller Beckman plug-in type IC's on the pinboards. Maybe a guy should crack one of those open too!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 21, 2010)

leavemealone said:


> Wow! I have thousands of chips like that,which the dept of defense gave to us out of a naval destroyer.I never broke any apart because I have so many tons of material here it will take me years to go through it all.......and Im still buying more :roll:
> Johnny



Yep it is addictive.  

I bet you get some great deals there.


----------



## qst42know (Feb 21, 2010)

GSP may recognize these chips or at least the type.

Gold traces, platinum grey traces, and ruthenium black patches.


----------



## butcher (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=Beckman+165-572-0&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&aqi=&oq=


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 22, 2010)

> Gold traces, platinum grey traces, and ruthenium black patches.


That would exactly be my guess, also. Thick film hybrid circuit.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 22, 2010)

It looks like there are 20 or so of these boards. Now I'm wondering if I should sell them as-is, or have someone refine them for me.

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 22, 2010)

put them on ebay, most likely the 20 will go for well over a 1000.00.

Jim


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 22, 2010)

james122964 said:


> put them on ebay, most likely the 20 will go for well over a 1000.00.
> 
> Jim



You'r kidding, right? I know it crazy over there but that much? :shock:


----------

